

Google images takes over fullsize content - mono
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.de/2013/01/faster-image-search.html?m=1

======
mono
Quote: 'The source page will no longer load up in an iframe in the background
of the image detail view.'

Protest is growing as the traffic to the source sites heavily decreases (see
the comments section).

